# Hiawatha Badged Shelby Airflow Year?



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

Help me ID my Hiawatha Badged Shelby Airflow


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 29, 2013)

I am no expert; but I have an interest, and I am willing to shoot my mouth off. 

As I say about most Shelby-built, this is an interesting combination of components...  The seat indicates later - 40, 41; the fork 38 or later, while the rims, stem, and tank say earlier - 36, 37.  It was, I think, very uncommon to see the banana tank in 40, 41.  Because the fork matches the frame, (if that is original paint), it must be 38 or later.  I wonder if the tank, rims, and stem were transplanted from an earlier bike?  Or the seat from a later bike?...  Shelbys - almost no two alike (except the ones restored to match a picture).

Does the tank have an integrated horn & switch assembly?  a remote light switch?  a stand alone remote horn button?  Does it have a Morrow rear hub, which can be dated?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm going to say either late '37 or '38. This bike appears to have the Shock-Ease fork which, I believe, was introduced sometime in '37. Maybe one of the Shelby experts will weigh in with a better answer. Just out of curiosity what is the serial #? V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

New departure wheels. Tank has battery pack and wire for an EA horn light. I heard that it was a 39'?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

Serial Number 
C 80044


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 29, 2013)

38-9.  My guess .   The fork looks like the internal spring is broke.  I'd look inside to see.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

Nothing is broke. What makes it look broke?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2013)

All of my Shelbys are '38-9s and the serial # start with "R" or "T" I believe (all of mine are big tank bikes). I'd like to hear from some of the folks that have the banana tank bikes and the serial #s they have. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

We need to get those guys in here.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> All of my Shelbys are '38-9s and the serial # start with "R" or "T" I believe (all of mine are big tank bikes). I'd like to hear from some of the folks that have the banana tank bikes and the serial #s they have. V/r Shawn




Here is something i posted a while ago with some serial #'s...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?38458-How-Many-Shelby-Parallel-Bar-Frames-Are-There


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 29, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


> We need to get those guys in here.




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1299

414420


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 29, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


> Nothing is broke. What makes it look broke?




Because it should be straight with the head tube.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 29, 2013)

Is there a hole in the fender to connect to the tank via a armored cable?
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 29, 2013)

What me? Yes it is cable. On his looks like there is none but no close up


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 29, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> What me? Yes it is cable. On his looks like there is none but no close up




No Mark, not your bike, the original posters Hiawatha.

Nickel's tank look to have a missing switch and clearly has a conduit hole that does not appear in the pic to have anywhere to go on the fender which would lead me to believe the tank was not originally outfitted on this bike.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 29, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> No Mark, not your bike, the original posters Hiawatha.
> 
> Nickel's tank look to have a missing switch and clearly has a conduit hole that does not appear in the pic to have anywhere to go on the fender which would lead me to believe the tank was not originally outfitted on this bike.
> Chris




Tank looks too shinny...maybe repopish?..


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Tank looks too shinny...maybe repopish?..




There is some old rust inside of the tank.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?5415-Shelby-Stainless-Tank-bike

Close to the same bike, Same frame, tank, paint scheme...not colors.


----------



## izee2 (Nov 29, 2013)

I would take a guess that it is a 39'. But... with the way Shelby mixed and matched parts .....who really knows.
  My 2cents goes as.... I'm not sure if Shelby had a curved down tube on that style frame prior to 39. The earlier examples I have seen have a straight one.  I would agree with some of the earlier post that the tank and rims were from an earlier bike and the rack and seat are later. I can't see the stem good enough to tell and the bars might be ok. Also the fender braces tend to date it to the late 30's... the earlier ones were flat.
 There is a good chance that this bike didn't even come with a tank. I have seen some Shelby advertising that showed that style frame with out a tank. The ad I have is from 38 and the frame shows a straight down tube and shows the bike (model 52)with and (Model 50 & 60)with out a tank. And in this ad all the 38's were shown with dropstands.
 Either way I like it. Put a chain on it and ride. If not feel free to send it to me..I will.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

izee2 said:


> I would take a guess that it is a 39'. But... with the way Shelby mixed and matched parts .....who really knows.
> My 2cents goes as.... I'm not sure if Shelby had a curved down tube on that style frame prior to 39. The earlier examples I have seen have a straight one.  I would agree with some of the earlier post that the tank and rims were from an earlier bike and the rack and seat are later. I can't see the stem good enough to tell and the bars might be ok. Also the fender braces tend to date it to the late 30's... the earlier ones were flat.
> There is a good chance that this bike didn't even come with a tank. I have seen some Shelby advertising that showed that style frame with out a tank. The ad I have is from 38 and the frame shows a straight down tube and shows the bike (model 52)with and (Model 50 & 60)with out a tank. And in this ad all the 38's were shown with dropstands.
> Either way I like it. Put a chain on it and ride. If not feel free to send it to me..I will.




Thanks for the kind words. Go check out the link I posted above your post. That bike too has a tank with holes for no reason. Didn't have the horn light. 

If it helps the "If tank is original" cause...under the top tube tank clamp, there is bright red and black paint where it has been preserved since new. 

Also the switch isn't missing. It has a factory riveted piece of metal to cover the switch hole.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 29, 2013)

I have serious doubts this bicycle was issued as a model from Gambles Dept. Store the way it stands, but I do believe the tank was available as an accessory upgrade at the point of purchase which I also believe be 39.
It makes no sense to fabricate a tank that never had an internal horn with a faux switch area and hole that wires to nowhere, but more plausible inventory was being exhausted.
Also, the ss banana tank was paired with metal finished parts in its run 35-38 as deluxe configurations, otherwise it was painted to match.
What is perplexing is that toward the end in 38 according to lit i have seen, the handlebar button was moved to the tank as evidenced on redlines bike (and my peerless).
So you can believe what cause you may, but me thinks the tank was technically added, yet the argument could still be made it is "original."
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 29, 2013)

I believe The deluxe gambles bikes had curved lower tubing. Ie.. arrow, air flows, no nose and the super deluxe like mine.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have serious doubts this bicycle was issued as a model from Gambles Dept. Store the way it stands, but I do believe the tank was available as an accessory upgrade at the point of purchase which I also believe be 39.
> It makes no sense to fabricate a tank that never had an internal horn with a faux switch area and hole that wires to nowhere, but more plausible inventory was being exhausted.
> Also, the ss banana tank was paired with metal finished parts in its run 35-38 as deluxe configurations, otherwise it was painted to match.
> What is perplexing is that toward the end in 38 according to lit i have seen, the handlebar button was moved to the tank as evidenced on redlines bike (and my peerless).
> ...




Great  info!

Here's my thoughts. If added as an accessory, or came from factory...it's still the correct tank for this bike. If it was put on after...it was put on "soon" after because the paint under the top tube clamp is mint.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 2, 2013)

I decided to embrace the fact that it wasn't an unmolested original and make it a nice rider.


----------

